# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Cfare ju duhet te dini !!!

## White_Angel

*Fruthi, Shytat dhe Rubeola  jane smundje serioze.*  


*Fruthi.*

* Virusi i fruthit shkaton pucrra te kuqe , kolle , rrjedhje hundesh , irritim te syve dhe temperature.
* Ai mund te lere infeksion ne vesh , pneunomi, demtime serioze , demtim ne tru dhe vdekje.


*Shytat.*

* Virusi i shytave shkakton temperature, dhimbje koke dhe nejtje te gjendrave ne gryke.
* Ato mund te lene shurdhim , milingjit ( infeksion ne tru dhe ne shtyllen kurrizore), enjtje te herdhieve ose te mitres , dhe rralle vdekje.



*Rubeola( Fruthi Gjerman)*

*Virusi i Rubeoles shkakton pucrra te kuqe , temperature jo shume te larte , dhe dhimbje te kyceve ( kryesisht tek grate)
* Nqs nje grua ka Rubeole kur ajo eshte shtatezene , ajo mund te kete deshtim te femijes , ose bebja e saj do te lind me difekte serioze.


Ju ose femija i juaj mund ti merrni keto semundje duke qene rrotull me dike qe  i ka ato. Ato perhapen nga nje person tek tjetri nepermjet ajrit.


*Vaksina e Fruthit , Shytave dhe Rubeoles (MMR) mund te parandaloje keto semundje.*



*Femijet* Duhet te marrin dy doza te vaksine se MMR
- Doza e pare ne moshen 12-15 muajsh
- Doza e dyte ne moshen 4-6 vjec.


Keto jane moshat e rekomanduara por , femijet mund te marrine dozen e dyte ne cdo moshe. Mjafton qe ajo te jete te pakten 28 dite mbas dozes se pare.

Disa te rritur duhet te marrin gjithashtu vaksinen e mmr: Zakonisht , kushdo qe eshte 18 vjec e larte , qe ka lindur mbas vitit 1956 , duhet te marri te pakten nje doze te vaksines se MMR, por mund te tregojne nese kane pasur nje nga keto te dyja vaksinat ose semundjet.


*#3 .* Disa njerez qe nuk duhet te marrin keto vaksina ose duhet te presin .


Nuk duhet te marrin vaksinen e MMR personat qe kane pasur reaksion alergjik qe ka rrezikuar jeten nga xhelatina , antibiotiku Neomania, ose nga doza e pare e vaksines se MMR.


Njerezit qe jane te semure rende ose edhe pak lehte ne kohen qe ju eshte caktuar per tu bere gjilpera zakonisht duhet te presin derisa te sherohen plotesisht.

Grate shtatezena duhet te presin derisa te linde femija e tyre. Grate nuk duhet te ngelin shtatezene per 3 muaj qe nga koha e marrjes se vaksines.

Disa njerez duhet te kontrolohen tek mjeku , nese duhet te marrin vaksinen e MMr perfshire ketu ata qe:

-Kane HIV/AIDS , ose semundje tjeter qe ka efekte ne sistemin e imunitetit.

-Eshte trajtuar me ilace qe ndikojne ne sistemin e imunitetit , si prsh steroide , per dy jave ose me gjate.

-kane nje lloj kanceri.

-Jane duke marre mjekime me rreze ose ilace.

-Kane pasur crregullime te gjakut.



---

----------


## White_Angel

*#4 . Cilat jane rreziqet nga vaksina e MMR.*

Vaksina si cdo lloj mjekimi eshte e mundshme ne shume probleme serioze , si prsh reaksione te renda alergjike. Reziku i vaksines se MMR shkakton demtim serioz , ose vdekje ( eshte shume i vogel rasti)


*Probleme te zakonshme.*

*Temperature ( me shume se 1 person nga 6)
*Pucrra te lehta te kuqe( rreth 1 person ne 20)
*Enjtje te gjendrave ne faqet ose ne qafe(rralle) , nqs jane keto probleme , ato mund te shfaqen brenda 7-12 ditesh pas gjilperes  ato shfaqen me pak pas marrjes se dozes se dyte.

*Probleme me pak te renda.*

*Prekje shkatohet nga temperatura ( rreth 1 nga 3.00 doza)
*dhimbje te perkohshme dhe mpirje te kycevekryesisht tek adoleshentet ose grate e rritura ( me shume se 1 nga 4 )
*Ulje e perkohshme e rruazave te gjakut e cila shkakton crregullime ne gjakederdhje ( rreth 1 ne 30.000 doza)

*Probleme te renda( shume rrallle)*

*reaksion alergjik seroz( me pak se 1 nga 1 milion doza)
*Disa probleme te tjera te renda ndihen pasi femija merr vaksinen e MMR . Por kjo ndosh shume rralle , ekspertet nuk mund te jene te sikurt nese kjo vjen nga vaksina apo jo.Keto perfshijne:
Shurdhim
Thjerje te mprehta , koma ose humbja e vetedijes.
Demtim te perhershme te trurit.

*#5. Cfare nqs ndosh reaksioni jo i zakonshem ose i rende?*  

Ndonje shenje jo e zakonte si prsh , rwaksion alergjik seroz ose temperature e larte. Shenjat e nje reaksioni alergjik serioz perfshijne veshtiresi ne frymemarrje  , ngulce , urtikarje , zbehje , dobesi , rrahje te shpejt te zemres ose marrje mendsh brenda disa minutave deri disa oreve pas marrjs se gjilperes. Dmth mund te ndoshi 1 ose 2 jave mbas marrjes se gjilperes.




******

----------


## White_Angel

*Vaksina e Lijes se Dhenve!*


Lija e dhenve eshte semundje ngjitese qe shfaqet zakonisht ne femijeri. Eshte zakonisht jo e rende , por mund te jete serioze , sidomos tek te sapolindurit dhe tek te rriturit.

*Virusi i lijes mund te perhapet nga personi tek personi tjeter nepermjet ajrit ose nga kontakti me lengun nga pucrrat e lijes.
*Ajo shkakton pucrra te kuqe , kruajtje, temperature dhe lodhje.
*Ajo mund te lere infeksion jo te lehte ne lekure , vrage , pneunomi , demtim te trurit ose vdekje.
*Personi qe ka pasur lije mund te kete pucrra qe dhembin.
*Rreth 12.000 njerez jane te shtruar ne spital me lije cdo vit ne usa.
*Rreth 100 njerez vdesin cdo vit nga lija ne usa.

*Vaksina e lijes mund te ndaloje lije.*

Shumica e njerezve qe marrin vaksinen e lijes nuk e marrin semundjen. .Por nqs , ndonje cili eshte vaksinuar dhe e kap semundja e lijes, semundje eshte zakonisht shume e lehte. Ata do te kene shume me pak pucrra , jane shume me pak te prekshem nga temperatura sherohen shume me shpejt.


*#2 Kush duhet te marre vaksinen e lijes dhe kur?*

Femijet duhet marrin nje doze te vaksines se lijes ndermjet moshes 12-18 muajsh , ose dhe me pas nqs nuk kane marre asnje doze te vaksines.

Njerezit te cilet nuk e marre vaksines deri ne moshen 13 vjec ose me te rritur duhet marrin 2 doza , qe te jene larg nga njera tjetra 4-8 jave.

Vaksinat e lijes mund te jepet ne te njejten kohe me vaksinat e tjera.



*#3. Nuk duhet te marrin vaksinen e lijes.*

*Njerezit qe jane te semure , ose kane pasur pasur raksion alergjik i cili ka rrezikuar jeten nga xhelatina , antibiotiku neomicine, ose nje doze paraprake e vaksines se lijes.( per ata qe kane nevoje per nje doze te dyte)

*Nerezit qe jane te semure rende ose edhe me pak lehte duhet te presin derisa te sherohen plotesisht.

*grate shtatezena duhet te presin derisa te lindin. Dhe nuk duhet te ngelin shtatezene 1 muaj pas marrjes se vaksines.



*#4. Cilat jane rreziqet e vaksines se lijes?*


Probleme jo serioze.

*Skuqje ose enjtje te vendit ku behet gjilpera ( rreth 1 nga 5 femije dhe mbi 1 nga 3 adoleshente ose te rritur)

*Temperature (1 person nga 10, ose me pak)

*Pucra te kuqe te lehta mbi nje muaj pas vaksinimit. (1 person nga 20 , ose me pak) Eshte e mundshme qe keta njerez te infektojne persona te tjere te familjes , por kjo ndodh shume rralle.


Probleme jo te zakonshme.  

*Tronditje serioze qe shkaktohen nga temperatuar (  me pak se 1 person nga 1.000)


Probleme serioze.

*Pneunomi ( shume rralle)
Probleme te tjera serioze perfshi ketu reaksion ne tru dhe rruazat e gjakut te ulta , te cilat jepen pas vaksines se lijes.



*******

----------


## Liquid

Cfare *ju* duhet te dini !!!

bie "ju" dhe bëhet:

*Cfare duhet te dini !!!*

skipja jone e dastur flet me mbaresa, n'dallim nga ca gjuhë të prapambetme (si psh anglishtja)

*nji shnim miqsor nga Lëngu

paçim

----------


## White_Angel

> Cfare *ju* duhet te dini !!!
> 
> bie "ju" dhe bëhet:
> 
> *Cfare duhet te dini !!!*
> 
> skipja jone e dastur flet me mbaresa, n'dallim nga ca gjuhë të prapambetme (si psh anglishtja)
> 
> *nji shnim miqsor nga Lëngu
> ...



Ne rralle te pare keni ngaterruar nenforum , ketu eshte "*Mjeku per ju*" dhe jo "*Si te flasim shqip"*

Persa i perket fjales JU tregon edukate dhe respekt karshi atij qe i drejtohesh. Nje nder ata edhe ju i dashur anetar. 

E dyta me ler te te rregulloj pak gjuhen juve meqe me paskeni bere verejtje:


Skipja = Shqipja ( do te thote gjuha jone shqipe .....)
Dastur= Dashur 
n'dallim = Ne dallim
Prapambetme = Te prapambetura
nji= nje
shnim= shenim
miqsor= miqesor.
pacim = mirupafshim.



Besoj se u sqaruam .


White_Angel

----------


## Liquid

eh e paske marrë patriotikisht - shnimi im ishte miqsor - pa t'keq, s'desha me t'fy !

"skipja jone e dastur" ishte vetsarkastike - e ato që mi thua si gabime, s'jam gabim se po shkruj n'dialekt tirons, po nejse

gabimi te *Cfare ju duhet te dini !!!* është në sintaksë të shqipes. 
shqipja nuk e përdor "ju'-në në rastin në fjalë, "ju" bie dhe gjithashtu nuk lejohet ta përdorësh sepse *ndërtimi i shprehjes nuk është shqip*

un s'po t'sulmoj ty, ta thash miqsisht se duket që nuk e ke të qartë se është gabim sintakse përdorimi i përemrit vetor në këtë rast

politesën e shumësit nuk e humbet fraza sepse atë e deklaron mbaresa e foljes di-*ni*


* e di që s'jemi te gjuhësia po kjo s'do të thotë që ti duhet ta shkruash fjalinë me ndërtim anglez po me fjalë shqipe. s'e kuptoj pse u fyeve ?! Lëngu i ka xhan robt

paçim

----------


## White_Angel

Ok LENGU jam shume e lumtur qe i paske xhan robte ( njerezit) 




White_Angel

----------


## Brari

nga je ti wite.. cfar studion.. ku psonis e kullot?

ju cunat pse nuk i hapni syte..
shikoni more cfar vajza te mira keni ketu..

lidhuni me njeri jatrin se do na i mare bota kto cupa si engjej...

pergezime per ju Mjeket e ardhshem qe shkruani ketu e jeni kaq te palodhur e humane..

----------


## White_Angel

*Poliomeliti.*


Eshte semundje qe shkaktohet nga virusi. Ai futet ne trupin e femijes ose te rriturit nepermjet gojes. Disa here  ajo nuk shkakton semundje te rende serioze. Per ne shuem raste ajo shkton paraliza ( nuk mund te levize doren ose kemben). 


Vaksina e poliomelitit (IPV) , mund te ndaloje poliomelitin, ajo jepet ne krah ose ne kembe varet nga mosha. Vaksina e poliomelitit mund te jepet ne te njejten kohe me vaksinat e tjera.



Femijet:

Shumica e njerezve duhet te marrin vaksinen  kur ata jane femije. Femijet marrin 4 doza te IPV, ne keto mosha.

*nje doze ne moshen 2 muajshe
* nje doze ne moshen 4 muajshe
* nje doze ne moshen 6-18 muajshe.
* nje doze perforcuese ne moshen 4-6 vjec


Te rriturit:

Shumica e te rriturve nuk eshte e nevojshme te marrin vaksinen e IPV , pasi ata e kane marre kur kane qene femije  , por tre grupe te rriturish jane me rrezik te madh dhe duhet te konsiderohen si vaksinues te IPV:

#1 Njerez qe udhetojne ne vendet e botes ku poliomeltit ekziston

#2 Punetoret e laboratoreve te cilet prekin virusin e IPV

#3 Punetoret e kujdesit te shendetit qe kurojne pacientet qe mund te kene poliomelit.


Te rriturit e ketyre tre grupeve te cilet nuk kane qene te vaksinuar duhet te marrin 3 dozat e IPV:

* Doza e pare ne cdo kohe
* doza e dyte 1 deri ne 2 muaj me vone
* doza e trete 6 deri 12 muaj pas dozes se dyte.


Personat te cilet kane marre 1 ose 2 doza te IPV me pare duhet te rimarin 1 ose 2 doz. Nuk ka rendesi se ka kohe ka kaluar qe kur eshte marre doza e pare.




*Vaksina e polimelitit nga goja nuk rekomandohet me:*


Jane dy lloje te vaksinave te poliomelitit : *IPV*   e cila eshte gjilpere , dhe ajo e cila merret nga goja *OPV* , e cila jepet ne forme pikash qe gelltiten,

Te dyja vaksinat japin imunitet ndaj poliomelitit , por OPV eshte me e mire ne ndalimin e perhapjes se semundjes ne njerez te tjere. Mgjth per disa njerez (  rreth nje ne 2.4 milion) OPV aktualisht shkaton polimelit. 



Te gjithe ata qe kane pasur reaksion alergjik nga antibiotiket neomicine , streptomicine ose polimiksine B ( neomycin , streptomycin , polymyxin B ) , NUK duhet te marrin gjilperen e poliomeliti.
Te gjithe ata qe kane reaksion alergjik te rende nga gjilpera e polimelitit nuk duhet te marrin gjilpere tjeter.



*Rreziqet e IPV:*

Disa njerez qe marrin IPV kane skuqje te vendit ku eshte bere gjilpera. Vaksina qe perdoret sot nuk shkakton probleme serioze , dhe shumica e njerezve nuk kane asnje problem me te.

Mgjth , vaksina , si cdo ilac tjeter mund te shkaktoje probleme serioze, si prsh , reaksion alergjik te rende. Mund te shkaktoje edhe vdekje por eshte shume shume i vogel rasti qe te ndodhe.

Nqs ndodh nje reaksion alergjik serioz , ai mund te ndodhe brenda disa minutave deri disa oreve mbas gjilperes. Shenjat e nje reaksioni alergjik serioz mund te perfshijne ,veshtiresi ne frymemarrje , dobesi , ngulce , zbehje ose nejtje te bajameve.



****

----------


## White_Angel

*Varicella ( ose njohur si chickenpox).*


Eshte semundje qe eshte shume e perhapur tek femijet.Eshte semundje e cila mund te shkatoj probelem serioze , sidomos tek foshnjet dhe tek te rriturit.


*Virusi i i Varicelles mund te merret nga personi tek personi tjeter , nepermjet ajrit .

*Shkakton pucrra ose njolla te kuqe , kruarje , temperature dhe lodhje te trupit.

*Mund te shkaktoj infeksion te lekures , pneunomi , plage , demtime te trurit , ose vdekje.

Shume njerez te cilet e kane marre vaksinen e Varicelles nuk i ze kjo semundje, por ka raste qe edhe ata qe e kane bere kete vaksine perseri mund te infektohen, mgjth rastet jane te rralla. Por mund te kene vetem temeprature dhe mund ta marrin veten shume shpejt.


Duhet te vaksinohen.

Femijet duhet te marrin 1 doze te kesaj vaksine , nga mosha 12 dhe 18 muajsh. Por mund ta marrin edhe ne cdo lloj moshe nqs nuk e kane marre nje vaksine te tille.


Personat qe nuk e kane marre nje vaksine te tille deri ne moshen 13 vjec ose edhe me te rritur duhet te marrin 2 doza , me nje ndarje javesh nga 4-8.


Disa persona nuk duhen te marrin vaksinen e Varicelles ose duhet te presin :


Grate shtatezena nuk duhet te marrin vaksinen e Varicelles deri mbas lindjes se bebit. Dhe duhet te kene kujdes te mos ngelin shtatezane , vetem mbas nje muaji te marrjes se vaksines.


Personat te cilet kane transfusion gjaku .

Personat te cilet kane probleme serioze alergjike, ose qe jane te semure dhe kurohen me medikamente te tjera , duhet te presin derisa te marrin veten.



Disa probleme qe mund te shkaktoj vaksina e variceles.

Shkakton skuqje dhe dhimbje te vendit ku eshte bere vaksina( nga 1 deri ne 5 tek femijet dhe 1 deri ne 3 tek adoleshentet dhe te rriturit).

Temperature( 1 deri ne 10 persona ose edhe me pak).

Njolla te kuqe , edhe mbas nje muaji pasi kane marre vaksinen( 1 deri ne 20 persona). Ka raste qe keta persona mund te infektojne edhe ndonje person tjeter te familjes.

Pneunomi ( shume rralle)

Disa probleme te tjera jane edhe demtime ne tru , por jane raste teper te rralla.


Ne raste te rralla , si prsh reaksion alergjik , temperature e larte , veshtiresi ne frymemarrje, dobesi te trupit , rahje te shpejta te zemres , te gjitha keto ndodhin disa minuta ose disa ore mbas vaksinimit.



****

----------

